# Looking for a faster 30mm tire



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to get to work a bit faster, so I'd like to replace the stock knobby 32mm tires on my hybrid for something faster. 30mm seems like it's still wide enough for the rough road and some occasional gravel. What are "road like" tires available in this size, that would be reasonably fast yet no too prone to punctures?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dumb question;
Have you tried riding with tires inflated to max or near-max pressure?


I experimented with my 38mm, going from 45psi to 60psi, and it made a world of difference.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Already at the max 65 psi pressure, still way slower than on 23 or 25mm road slicks. I'd hope that 30 mm tires that don't have super big and deep threads would be better than what I have.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I recommend Compass tires. They don't have 30mm but they do have either 28mm or 32mm. 

https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx32-stampede-pass/

https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700cx28-chinook-pass/


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Challenge Strada Bianca.
Pretty much anything without knobs will be significantly faster than yours with knobs though so probably no need to pay what those cost for what you're trying to get at.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Schwalbe G-One Speed: https://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/racing_tires/G-ONE_Speed

I've ridden the 35mm G-One All Around's on the road and they've felt plenty fast.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Dumb question;
> Have you tried riding with tires inflated to max or near-max pressure?
> 
> 
> I experimented with my 38mm, going from 45psi to 60psi, and it made a world of difference.


Doubtful it was 'actually faster'...probably 'felt' faster to you but that's probably it.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

dcb said:


> Schwalbe G-One Speed: https://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/racing_tires/G-ONE_Speed
> 
> I've ridden the 35mm G-One All Around's on the road and they've felt plenty fast.


How pronounced is the knobs pattern on this tire? 

Edit : oh god I saw the price... Ouch!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Doubtful it was 'actually faster'...probably 'felt' faster to you but that's probably it.


Unless he's riding only on really smooth roads......in which case the question would be why to heck use 38mm tires.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Unless he's riding only on really smooth roads......in which case the question would be why to heck use 38mm tires.


Probably talking about air pressure. Harder tires _feel_ faster because more road chatter is felt. A higher volume, lower pressure, supple tire absorbs more of that road chatter while also rolling faster.

It also seems that a high volume, low pressure, supple tire is less susceptible to flats. This helps negate the need to run a stiffer, flat resistant casing, which is a win/win in my book.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

velodog said:


> Probably talking about air pressure. Harder tires _feel_ faster because more road chatter is felt. A higher volume, lower pressure, supple tire absorbs more of that road chatter while also rolling faster.



I know "unless he's riding only on really smooth roads. (when there is no road chatter to be absorbed)......in which case the question would be why to heck use 38mm tires."


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Already at the max 65 psi pressure, still way slower than on 23 or 25mm road slicks. I'd hope that 30 mm tires that don't have super big and deep threads would be better than what I have.


If your tires have a knobby tread that's why they're slow, not the pressure. 



Jay Strongbow said:


> *Challenge Strada Bianca*.
> Pretty much anything without knobs will be significantly faster than yours with knobs though so probably no need to pay what those cost for what you're trying to get at.


Very nice tire.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

For a cheaper alternative, I've had success with Vittoria Randonneurs. They come in a lot of sizes, including 28mm, 32mm, 35mm, and 40mm.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I know "unless he's riding only on really smooth roads. (when there is no road chatter to be absorbed)......in which case the question would be why to heck use 38mm tires."


I'm using 42mm and my question is why the heck not?

And, as far as Mr. ToiletSiphon goes, he's looking for something for "the rough roads and occasional gravel" so there's that about really smooth roads.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Continental 4 Season might be the ticket. 32mm.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

ToiletSiphon said:


> How pronounced is the knobs pattern on this tire?
> 
> Edit : oh god I saw the price... Ouch!


The tread is minimal. Just noticed the price on Schwalbe's site. They can be had for $50/per if you look around a bit.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> How pronounced is the knobs pattern on this tire?
> 
> Edit : oh god I saw the price... Ouch!


I have a pair of last years version, which AFAICT, are the same tire, same pleasure dots, same size and can be had pretty cheap. I like them, the knobs are super minimal, I think they add a teeny bit of traction on rough surfaces, but really, they ride like slicks. They do measure a true 30mm.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

harryman said:


> I have a pair of last years version, which AFAICT, are the same tire, same pleasure dots, same size and can be had pretty cheap. I like them, the knobs are super minimal, I think they add a teeny bit of traction on rough surfaces, but really, they ride like slicks. They do measure a true 30mm.


Bicycle tire tread adds traction only when the surface is deformable (dirt, gravel, etc.). If the road is rough pavement, tread does not improve traction in any way.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Bicycle tire tread adds traction only when the surface is deformable (dirt, gravel, etc.). If the road is rough pavement, tread does not improve traction in any way.


Thank you doctor science, I won't take your bait to derail.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

harryman said:


> I have a pair of last years version, which AFAICT, are the same tire, same pleasure dots, same size and can be had pretty cheap. I like them, the knobs are super minimal, I think they add a teeny bit of traction on rough surfaces, but really, they ride like slicks. They do measure a true 30mm.


Do you know what's the name of last year version?

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

The G-One Speed has previously been called the S-One.

I run them tubeless and really like them (on 18mm internal/30mm deep rims). They seem pretty fast until the topic is maintaining speeds beyond 18mph, when it does seem to take more effort to hold those speeds. I've not used the powermeter to verify that, but when I need to run with the fast kids, I now choose a different wheel/tire combo or bike.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

My experience also. I run Schwalbe S-Ones (Identical tire to their G-One Speed) tubeless and love them. Ride mostly paved roads but have done some miles on gravel/dirt. They are relatively fast on paved roads but I echo the idea that as speeds increase the 30mm width begins to extract an aero penalty (as would any 30mm tire). Speeds under 20 mph I think it would be hard to find a better 30mm tire for all around use. As a side comment I find the "wider is better" argument flawed. In many situations, yes. More comfort, often lower rolling resistance. But the aero penalty is REAL. A 30 mm tire, even when matched with a rim made for that width is in no way, shape, or form, as aero as a 23 mm tire matched with a rim made for that width. I personally believe, from experience, that the aero penalty of the 30 mm is greater than the reduced rolling resistance it offers over the 23 mm. When speed matters I'm confident the 23 mm matched with the proper rim is still the way to go.


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

jrz1 said:


> My experience also. I run Schwalbe S-Ones (Identical tire to their G-One Speed) tubeless and love them. Ride mostly paved roads but have done some miles on gravel/dirt. They are relatively fast on paved roads but I echo the idea that as speeds increase the 30mm width begins to extract an aero penalty (as would any 30mm tire). Speeds under 20 mph I think it would be hard to find a better 30mm tire for all around use. As a side comment I find the "wider is better" argument flawed. In many situations, yes. More comfort, often lower rolling resistance. But the aero penalty is REAL. A 30 mm tire, even when matched with a rim made for that width is in no way, shape, or form, as aero as a 23 mm tire matched with a rim made for that width. I personally believe, from experience, that the aero penalty of the 30 mm is greater than the reduced rolling resistance it offers over the 23 mm. When speed matters I'm confident the 23 mm matched with the proper rim is still the way to go.


Absolutely, and the other wheelset I was referring to wears 23c Pro One tubeless on 19.4mm internal, 30mm deep rims. The difference when running north of 20mph is substantial, and just feels harder on the 30c rubber. Like you, I chalk that up to aerodynamics.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

jrz1 said:


> My experience also. I run Schwalbe S-Ones (Identical tire to their G-One Speed) tubeless and love them. Ride mostly paved roads but have done some miles on gravel/dirt. They are relatively fast on paved roads but I echo the idea that as speeds increase the 30mm width begins to extract an aero penalty (as would any 30mm tire). Speeds under 20 mph I think it would be hard to find a better 30mm tire for all around use. As a side comment I find the "wider is better" argument flawed. In many situations, yes. More comfort, often lower rolling resistance. But the aero penalty is REAL. A 30 mm tire, even when matched with a rim made for that width is in no way, shape, or form, as aero as a 23 mm tire matched with a rim made for that width. I personally believe, from experience, that the aero penalty of the 30 mm is greater than the reduced rolling resistance it offers over the 23 mm. When speed matters I'm confident the 23 mm matched with the proper rim is still the way to go.





chaadster said:


> Absolutely, and the other wheelset I was referring to wears 23c Pro One tubeless on 19.4mm internal, 30mm deep rims. The difference when running north of 20mph is substantial, and just feels harder on the 30c rubber. Like you, I chalk that up to aerodynamics.


Have you fellows compared like tires in the two different sizes or just a G-one 30mm to a Pro One 25mm? Before you just chalk it up to aerodynamics maybe try a supple 23mm against a supple 30mm with the same tread pattern to compare apples to apples. Those knobs on the G-one affect things more than you give them credit for.


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

velodog said:


> Have you fellows compared like tires in the two different sizes or just a G-one 30mm to a Pro One 25mm? Before you just chalk it up to aerodynamics maybe try a supple 23mm against a supple 30mm with the same tread pattern to compare apples to apples. Those knobs on the G-one affect things more than you give them credit for.


I was comparing the 30c S-One to a 23c Pro One. Both use the Microskin carcass and Triple Compound tread, so are directly comparable in terms of construction and suppleness. 

While it is possible a slick 30c version of the S-One / G-One Speed might feel different at speed, and I don't doubt that the textured tread may create additional aero drag, I took the discussion to be about riding impressions of the S1/G1S specifically, so I was speaking in that context.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The G-One Speed is an awesome tire. I'm running them tubeless on my BMC RoadMachine gravel wheels, and love them.

They are not however a commuter tire. I probably have 600 miles on them (50/50 gravel and tarmac) and the beads on the tread are nearly worn through already. I don't know how much life is actually left in them, but at the price they are currently going for, I would not consider them as an all weather commuter unless my commute was short and on gravel. 

My commuter currently has a set of 32mm Continental 4 Seasons. At the rate that tire is wearing, they might outlast me.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

I have Specialized Roubaix Pro tires on my commuter. They're great tires. They roll and corner nice. I've had no flats and there's no visible wear after 1800 miles.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

conti gp4000's in 28mm measure about 29mm on wider road rims and are very fast and smooth riding. Flat protection leaves some to be desired but it's very good for a racey tire. It will handle gravel fine unless it's very sharp.

There are a number of gravel tires that would fit the bill, the g-one being one of them. Panaracer gravel king or paesla, michelin jet, the challenge mentioned, clement strada ush (32mm), etc. 32mm are going to be more common and you wouldn't see a noticeable difference between the two sizes most of the time. For gravel, I like wider but I'm a fatty. 32mm is a great mixed gravel/pavement size, IMO, but 28-35 works well depending on the gravel. I go 35mm and up (if I have the tires available) for gravel only rides.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I ride Challenge Strada Bianca 30mm for most of my rides. They hang on all gravel roads up to the occasional crit I jump into.


----------

